# Goose sticks



## hook (Oct 7, 2017)

Just sharing some pics of my Goose sticks.













20170908_184421.jpg



__ hook
__ Sep 10, 2017


















20170909_100618.jpg



__ hook
__ Sep 10, 2017





 10, 2017 at 5:09 PM[/GALLERY]


----------



## schrakat (Oct 7, 2017)

Wow!  Those look awesome!  I have never seen sticks made from goose before.  I bet they are great.


----------



## gary s (Oct 7, 2017)

Looks Great !!  Never had Goose ?

Gary


----------



## meatstick (Nov 28, 2017)

Do these turn out good? I have tried making sticks 5 different times and I cannot find anything I like. I usually make summer sausage out of my geese which turns out good. I just wanted to go a slim jim type snack stick. Though about just shooting them out of a jerky shooter and dehydrating them.


----------



## myownidaho (Nov 28, 2017)

Nice looking sticks! Those should be quite tasty.


----------



## Joel Stambek (Dec 26, 2017)

Those sticks look yummy, just smoked up 40# of Goose Bologna. About the 4th time I have made this, it goes fast.


----------



## murraysmokin (Dec 26, 2017)

hook said:


> Just sharing some pics of my Goose sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those look good what is the meat ratios you used for these?


----------



## Joel Stambek (Dec 27, 2017)

60/40 Goose to Pork


----------

